# statutory declaration



## amineniangala (Aug 14, 2011)

hi again all,
i would like to know if its possible to use the form 888 statutory declaration by a supporting
witness relating to a partner visa application outside australia i mean make any of my family members to fill it and sign it then make it a true copy
thx a lot for your help
cheers


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

You can get non-Australians to do a statutory declaration for you, but even if they do it on form 888 it won't have the same legal significance, so they can just use plain paper if you want. You don't make a copy, you must give the originals of any statutory declarations.

Make sure that you have at least 2 statutory declarations from Australian citizens or permanent residents, as it's one of the requirements of the visa.


----------



## amineniangala (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you saraM you are very helpful,il let u updated once we lodge our application,finger crossed...lol
cheers


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,
Just want to ask if the statutory declaration written by Family and friends need to be certified.
Thanks all.


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

i think your statutory declaration is written by your family and if you want to fill by family for family visa. So if you want that kind of i think you family should written off that


----------



## amineniangala (Aug 14, 2011)

hi again,one more question,
should i get statutory declaration in my mother tongue language or its ok to write it in englishif so should i notarized it or its ok to jst sign it and send it?
question 75 of the 47sp form
75 Did you enter Australia as the holder of a Prospective Marriage visa and
marry your sponsor?
what should i answer or leave it till hopefuly we get married and apply for partner visa?
thx a lot


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

If you write it in a language other than English, you must have it translated.

_Did you enter Australia as the holder of a Prospective Marriage visa and
marry your sponsor?_
You say yes if you were granted a *prospective marriage visa* and you did marry your partner when you were on that visa.

Even if you are planning to marry your partner one day, but you are applying for a partner visa, you say *no* to this question.


----------



## amineniangala (Aug 14, 2011)

im applying for a prospective marriage visa,should i put no then or what?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

amineniangala said:


> im applying for a prospective marriage visa,should i put no then or what?


In that case you put no. Once you are married, before the 9 months end, you will be applying for a partner visa. You will fill out the same form again and the next time you will put "yes".

There's a diagram on page 9 to explain:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

If you haven't been granted the PMV and are not in Australia, you can't say yes to the question. So, you have to so no.

People who have a PMV, go to Australia, marry and apply for the partner visa onshore, say yes to the same question.


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

The Berlin embassy website says NOT to include statutory declarations (form 888) unless asked by the case officer AFTER application. This goes against everything I've heard. Has anyone else heard this? I'm thinking I should just submit it anyway as it really does seem the standard thing to do. Any thoughts?


----------



## amineniangala (Aug 14, 2011)

according to the 300 checklist guess it say that 2 statutory dec should be send with the application.anyway include it with u application and hope for the best,
good luck
cheers


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. Thanks amineniangala. I just thought it might have to do with this inconvenient 6 week validity period they've placed on statutory declarations.


----------



## zacky512 (Aug 12, 2011)

Realman2011 said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to ask if the statutory declaration written by Family and friends need to be certified.
> Thanks all.


Yes. my boyfriends asked his daughter to write a form 888 and it needed to be certified


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

How does one go about getting things witnessed/certified when applying offshore? I'd like to turn my statements about financial aspects, nature of the household etc, into statutory declarations. Would I still use an Australian stat dec template or does that not make sense when in Germany? It seems weird to make it in accordance with German law when it's for Australia. Any one have any idea? Thanks!


----------



## Ggen (Oct 23, 2013)

I also have the same question as the TS, if I cant use the 888 form what can I use for a statutory declarations for non Australian residents?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Ggen said:


> I also have the same question as the TS, if I cant use the 888 form what can I use for a statutory declarations for non Australian residents?


You can always write a stat dec base on the law of your country and follow the procedures to make it a proper stat dec.

Use Google to find out about the stat dec format in your country.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ggen said:


> I also have the same question as the TS, if I cant use the 888 form what can I use for a statutory declarations for non Australian residents?


They can also just write their statement on plain paper and have it certified. It's also helpful for them to provide a certified copy of government-issued ID. No need for a special form or format if they're offshore.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> They can also just write their statement on plain paper and have it certified. It's also helpful for them to provide a certified copy of government-issued ID. No need for a special form or format if they're offshore.


Maybe check with the embassy about that. For us all non-residents just had to sign the statement and privide a copy of the passport or national id. There was no certification required or witnessing of statements.

Also not sure if all embassy's do it but the one where my partner lodged will also certify documents if you need it done - for a charge of course!


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there all members

I've got some inquiry about the stat declaration thing, I've got one stat from my brother and he lives in Australia at the moment. He sends the stat declaration through email, is it okey to forward it to my CO ? Or do they really need the original one ? Please people make sure your answer is truly correct. 

Thanks
Good Luck!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Hi there all members
> 
> I've got some inquiry about the stat declaration thing, I've got one stat from my brother and he lives in Australia at the moment. He sends the stat declaration through email, is it okey to forward it to my CO ? Or do they really need the original one ? Please people make sure your answer is truly correct.
> 
> ...


You can check with your case officer. But our case officer did not have a problem at all with it not being the original.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you Mish, got the point.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

KitKaat - I would ask your embassy. Most absolutely require originals for stat decs for Australian citizens or PRs because they need the original signature.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> KitKaat - I would ask your embassy. Most absolutely require originals for stat decs for Australian citizens or PRs because they need the original signature.


I am lucky our embassy is really "relaxed" in that matter . Or maybe it is the case officer  It semi makes up for all the translating we need to get done!


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Collegegirl, for sure I will ask the embassy about it.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish- I agree with you, I doubt that the embassy isn't crowded with visa applications.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

KitKaat said:


> Hi there all members
> 
> I've got some inquiry about the stat declaration thing, I've got one stat from my brother and he lives in Australia at the moment. He sends the stat declaration through email, is it okey to forward it to my CO ? Or do they really need the original one ? Please people make sure your answer is truly correct.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you'll need the original on this one unless your embassy has very relaxed rules...

EDIT: oops, missed that there have already been a number of replies to this


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

When we submit our document and asked the AVAC officer regarding the stat dec and they said to us definitely they need the original not copy.....Cheeeers...


----------

